# 2nd cycle in cardiff



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys, does anyone know how long the waiting list is for second cycle in cardiff?


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

If you go to the IVF Wales cyclers board there are a few girls there waiting.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284990.630


----------

